# Share buying advisory websites



## qprjames (2 November 2017)

I am a complete novice when it comes to the share market. I was going to put most of my money into an index tracker like STW so I can just leave it for 10+ years. Nice and easy and risk-free....well as risk free as you can get I guess. But, I would like to get involved in buying and selling individual stocks/shares.

Is there a website that I can check on a weekly basis that might offer advice on ‘what’s hot’ and therefore ripe to buy, and what’s past it’s used by date and perhaps what’s best to sell.

I would trust a major source (big name website), that perhaps offers its top pick of the week to buy and sell.

Is there such a website that offers this kind of advice?

Obviously I understand if this is a big name website telling everyone to ‘sell’ I understand that I’m might be behind some of the pack who do it for a living and sell at opening on a Monday morning when they hit the trading floor, but at least I might get a bit of a heads up on a falling stock.

I won’t be putting much money into these shares at the start, but after 12 months, if my ‘sources’ are working out well for me, then I might start to increase the amount of money 8nveststed. 

Any recommendations on websites I could seek advice from?


----------



## qprjames (8 November 2017)

117 people have view this but no bites. Is this a stupid question? How do most people (who are not share traders or brokers themselves) work out which trades to do? Clearly they must be getting this information from somewhere. When I lived in the uk, I read a newspaper with a daily business section offering advice on which shares to buy, share or hold. I was hoping for a similar website out there for similar advice.....


----------



## So_Cynical (8 November 2017)

There are dozens of sites, info is everywhere, the pay sites will often give you 1 or 2 weeks free, have a free trail of Stock Doctor and Marcus today.


----------



## qprjames (8 November 2017)

So_Cynical said:


> There are dozens of sites, info is everywhere, the pay sites will often give you 1 or 2 weeks free, have a free trail of Stock Doctor and Marcus today.



Great thanks for the message. Are there any free resource websites out there, or would you particularly recommend these subscription websites as the best source?


----------



## tech/a (8 November 2017)

Nick Radge 
The Chartist 

There is some great analysis here at ASF
There is some invaluable threads on the
Topic of trading a portfolio.


----------



## Cmac (9 November 2017)

qprjames said:


> I am a complete novice when it comes to the share market. I was going to put most of my money into an index tracker like STW so I can just leave it for 10+ years. Nice and easy and risk-free....well as risk free as you can get I guess. But, I would like to get involved in buying and selling individual stocks/shares.
> 
> Is there a website that I can check on a weekly basis that might offer advice on ‘what’s hot’ and therefore ripe to buy, and what’s past it’s used by date and perhaps what’s best to sell.
> 
> ...




I like Peter Switzer. He does a free daily newsletter and also has a paid service. The (pay tv) Sky Business Channel is useful. Peter Switzer has a show on weekday evenings.


----------



## Roller_1 (9 November 2017)

Agree  www.thechartist.com.au 100%, great advice plus you'll learn along the way


----------



## Country Lad (9 November 2017)

qprjames said:


> Is there a website that I can check on a weekly basis that might offer advice on ‘what’s hot’ and therefore ripe to buy, and what’s past it’s used by date and perhaps what’s best to sell.
> 
> I would trust a major source (big name website), that perhaps offers its top pick of the week to buy and sell.




Based on what I have seen over the decades, I wouldn't trust any of them.  This is part of a Marcus Padley article:

*Broker Research*
Do I really have to explain this one. Most broker research is a cross between a marketing document and sucking up to the companies the research is written about, in the hope of a corporate relationship if one doesn't exist, or to service the existing relationship if it already does. The analysts aren’t stupid, the research is worth reading, they've done more work than you, they have better access, they know more, but understand that it is not independent advice. Also understand that by the time you read it, if it actually does have some insight, all the important clients have had it for the last week. You are there to ice the price not take advantage of it.

Broker research is tainted with corporate purpose and is rarely written with the singular motive to make the end reader money. Here is an extract from the Marcus Today Shorter Melbourne Dictionary of stockbroker recommendations, which just about sums it up.

BUY – It’s listed.

HOLD – It’s a SELL and we’re not about to ruin years of relationship building between the analyst and the company and the corporate department and the company.

SELL – We pitched for a role in the capital raising and another broker beat us. .

We are moving from BUY to HOLD – SELL

We are moving from HOLD to UNDERPERFORM - SELL

UNDERWEIGHT - SELL

Oversold – It's a terrible company but we’re the broker.

BUY (on a small company from a big broker) – We are about to do a capital raising.

Conviction BUY – Same as a BUY but we’re a small broker craving attention.

The bottom line is that the majority of broker research is tainted by some Machiavellian purpose and on that basis, it as a waste of time.


----------



## qprjames (11 November 2017)

Country Lad said:


> Based on what I have seen over the decades, I wouldn't trust any of them.  This is part of a Marcus Padley article:
> 
> *Broker Research*
> Do I really have to explain this one. Most broker research is a cross between a marketing document and sucking up to the companies the research is written about, in the hope of a corporate relationship if one doesn't exist, or to service the existing relationship if it already does. The analysts aren’t stupid, the research is worth reading, they've done more work than you, they have better access, they know more, but understand that it is not independent advice. Also understand that by the time you read it, if it actually does have some insight, all the important clients have had it for the last week. You are there to ice the price not take advantage of it.
> ...



Thanks for that refreshingingly honest reply. I certainly would expect that the people in the know to be like the ‘cat that gets the cream’, but I would still expect ato be one of the rest that will be feeding off the scraps. And yes I understand that I might be getting this information long after the traders know about it. But to be honest, without using these resources, I simply won’t know which stocks to buy. And yes I certainly take onboard that some commentary out there will be done for their own personal gain, and not those reading it. I would only proceed on a trade if I was to be hearing multiple sources all saying the same thing. I will certainly however, especially after reading your comments, be taking everything I read with a pinch of salt and will scrutinise when required.


----------



## tech/a (11 November 2017)

I’m similar to CL in regard to broker recommendations 

They are human and have an opinion just like anyone else.
Their opinion like most everyone else is 
50/50 at best 

You see time and again comment on finding something that suits YOU 

Can’t agree more 
For me or was/is relying on my own opinion

THEN 
You need to learn how to trade or invest 
THAT 
Is where the money is.


----------



## galumay (11 November 2017)

qprjames said:


> But to be honest, without using these resources, I simply won’t know which stocks to buy.




What makes you think that using these resources will allow you to know which stocks to buy? 

Did you actually read the quoted article and understand it?


----------



## qprjames (11 November 2017)

galumay said:


> What makes you think that using these resources will allow you to know which stocks to buy?
> 
> Did you actually read the quoted article and understand it?



These resources can provide more in depth knowledge than what I have at the current time. I’m sure I will learn over time and begin to use my own judgement, but to start off with, and to gain a better understanding of the market, I have no other option but to listen to advice from 3rd parties.

Yes I did read and understand the article - trust nobody?! Lol well I have to open the door a little bit when starting out. I expect to get my fingers burnt a few times in the beginning. That’s why I’m going to start off small. Then in a few months/years I’ll gain the confidence to invest more, but based on my own intuition and research, not other people’s recommendations.


----------



## galumay (11 November 2017)

qprjames said:


> These resources can provide more in depth knowledge than what I have at the current time.




Thats really debatable. Maybe take time to learn more yourself before committing any capital?



qprjames said:


> Yes I did read and understand the article




Sorry, i re-read my comment and it came across as rather harsh! My biggest error was starting to invest before I really understood what I was doing - so I ended up basically buying the narrative. I wish I had held my capital and spent another couple of years reading and learning - I have done well, but could have done much better I think.


----------



## qprjames (14 November 2017)

galumay said:


> Thats really debatable. Maybe take time to learn more yourself before committing any capital?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, i re-read my comment and it came across as rather harsh! My biggest error was starting to invest before I really understood what I was doing - so I ended up basically buying the narrative. I wish I had held my capital and spent another couple of years reading and learning - I have done well, but could have done much better I think.



Yes it did sound a bit harsh lol, but internet is easily mis-constrewn so I read round it 
And after doing some research I am beginning to understand that some of these stock picks lead to nothing! But when you have all these stocks to pick from, you feel like you are a kid in a sweet shop. I just have to avoid choosing the first thing I see, eating too much and getting sick from it  

As it stands , I think I might just choose a managed fund for 95% of my investments, and have a bit of fun with the other 5%. Over time, if my 5% does well, I can always start increasing the % split and start more of my own trading. Baby steps and all that!


----------



## lenny (14 November 2017)

A middle point between a managed fund and going it alone with ETF's could be a Robo adviser.

It might be worth looking into stockspot or six park.


----------



## So_Cynical (14 November 2017)

qprjames said:


> you feel like you are a kid in a sweet shop. I just have to avoid choosing the first thing I see, *eating too much and getting sick from it*




Correct, set limits, draw a line in the sand and stick to it, you will occasionally "get sick" but it will not be life threatening.


----------



## qprjames (14 November 2017)

lenny said:


> A middle point between a managed fund and going it alone with ETF's could be a Robo adviser.
> 
> It might be worth looking into stockspot or six park.



Robot advisor? I would be a bit worried investing into a small entity. Or Should I not be worried? If ‘six park’  went belly and ceased trading, I’m guessing my stocks would be safe as they would technically be invested into other stocks. I’m a very nervous investor in terms of businesses collapsing. Losing money on stocks is a different matter as that is expected. I just don’t want to lose my capital!p.s.


----------



## freebird54 (15 November 2017)

Been investing here and overseas for over 40 years and have tried nearly every newsletter
Rivkin was one of the best for  takeover plays bur suffice it to say the only one I subscribe to now is the Eureka report - tips not brilliant but they have lots of information 
It also includes intelligent investor which I used to subscribe to.
Brokers have not done better than I did by doing my own research.
I trade often and use calls and puts for protection/discounted purchase but now find ASX not so good for options compared to USA


----------



## lenny (16 November 2017)

qprjames said:


> Robot advisor? I would be a bit worried investing into a small entity. Or Should I not be worried? If ‘six park’  went belly and ceased trading, I’m guessing my stocks would be safe as they would technically be invested into other stocks. I’m a very nervous investor in terms of businesses collapsing. Losing money on stocks is a different matter as that is expected. I just don’t want to lose my capital!p.s.




In terms of Six park the CMA is held in your name (ANZ I think) and the ETF's are purchased in your name with your HIN.
If they go belly up the cash and ETF's are in your name. They charge a fraction of managed fund.
But of course do your own research.


----------



## aWrongun (13 July 2018)

You could try Social or Copy Trading, you can see the actual trading history of traders and then decide whether or not you want their advice or trades.


----------



## freebird54 (13 July 2018)

Interesting - who are they please?


----------



## aWrongun (13 July 2018)

Most social trading platforms are forex only, but etoro does most securities. A few mentioned here at SocialTradingShark.com


----------



## MarketMatters (20 August 2018)

We are possibly the only player that invests our own money but that doesn't mean we're the best at what we do. We get trades wrong and right but we are committed. There is also some good advice on this forum and online too so I will simply try to add to the comments already made. Above all, be careful to ensure you do not bite off more than you can chew (too complex) and lose sight of the big picture to decide it's all too hard.

Portfolio positioning is one of the biggest (hidden) opportunities you will discover. Many people, sites, brokers, fundies etc will tell you what to buy and sell but not how much of your portfolio should be allocated. Risk = reward,  yes we all know that and you will be enticed by some who say they made 500% off an investment but how much did they risk? 1%, 5%, 20% 50% of their portfolio? Build a strategy following your learning's, stick with it, refine it, be prepared to test it again and again, prepare to take loses and wins as these are a normal part of investing. Fundamental rule: Don't become too emotional (easier said than done) ie. I bank with CBA so I won't sell or they are being torn apart in the RC so I won't touch them or I've lost 20% and I don't want to cyrstalise my loss. 

Keep passionate and you will do well.

Best of luck. Happy investing


----------



## freebird54 (20 August 2018)

MarketMatters said:


> We are possibly the only player that invests our own money but that doesn't mean we're the best at what we do. We get trades wrong and right but we are committed. There is also some good advice on this forum and online too so I will simply try to add to the comments already made. Above all, be careful to ensure you do not bite off more than you can chew (too complex) and lose sight of the big picture to decide it's all too hard.
> 
> Portfolio positioning is one of the biggest (hidden) opportunities you will discover. Many people, sites, brokers, fundies etc will tell you what to buy and sell but not how much of your portfolio should be allocated. Risk = reward,  yes we all know that and you will be enticed by some who say they made 500% off an investment but how much did they risk? 1%, 5%, 20% 50% of their portfolio? Build a strategy following your learning's, stick with it, refine it, be prepared to test it again and again, prepare to take loses and wins as these are a normal part of investing. Fundamental rule: Don't become too emotional (easier said than done) ie. I bank with CBA so I won't sell or they are being torn apart in the RC so I won't touch them or I've lost 20% and I don't want to cyrstalise my loss.
> 
> ...



I have subscribed to equity story - great info and results on closed trades - c. 94% at profit - they seem to take profits as soon as they are around 4% even if within days
They have an analyst you can ask about anything


----------



## MarketMatters (21 August 2018)

Nice


----------



## CNHTractor (23 August 2018)

MarketMatters said:


> We are possibly the only player that invests our own money but that doesn't mean we're the best at what we do. We get trades wrong and right but we are committed. There is also some good advice on this forum and online too so I will simply try to add to the comments already made. Above all, be careful to ensure you do not bite off more than you can chew (too complex) and lose sight of the big picture to decide it's all too hard.
> 
> Portfolio positioning is one of the biggest (hidden) opportunities you will discover. Many people, sites, brokers, fundies etc will tell you what to buy and sell but not how much of your portfolio should be allocated. Risk = reward,  yes we all know that and you will be enticed by some who say they made 500% off an investment but how much did they risk? 1%, 5%, 20% 50% of their portfolio? Build a strategy following your learning's, stick with it, refine it, be prepared to test it again and again, prepare to take loses and wins as these are a normal part of investing. Fundamental rule: Don't become too emotional (easier said than done) ie. I bank with CBA so I won't sell or they are being torn apart in the RC so I won't touch them or I've lost 20% and I don't want to cyrstalise my loss.
> 
> ...




From my subscription to Market Matters there is a heavy focus on their win/loss %, however in following their investments I am seeing an *UNDERPERFORMANCE* to the index. For the past 12 months my return is 10.7% against the Allords TR of 15%. Because of this underperformance I have discontinued actual trading of the Market Matters recommendations, although I continue to track recommendations in the hope there is a turn around. Unfortunately I have a 2 year subscription. No where on their site do they publish the performance of the "Platinum" portfolio. So be careful.


Further to other suggestions Stock Doctor, MarcusToday and The Chartist are all worthy considerations.


----------



## systematic (23 August 2018)

CNHTractor said:


> For the past 12 months my return is 10.7% against the Allords TR of 15%. Because of this underperformance I have discontinued actual trading of the Market Matters recommendations,




Sorry to pick on your post (but I've done it to others as well).  Don't get me wrong - I get wild about the real scams out there. But a comment such as yours above, always gives me a raise of the eyebrows.

My question is...what do you expect?  How do you base a 12 month return 70% of the index return as a failure (of whatever system or source you are using?)

How do you (and not just you personally, I'm picking on your post to pose the question to any and everyone) not consider periods of underperformance (or negative returns) to not be part of trading?
Don't you accept that you have to ride these periods out?
If you had faith in the method or source (which you did, or you wouldn't have subscribed), what is it about the underperformance that changes the market philosophy of the newsletter (or whatever it is?)
Or - did the service show outperformance every week/month and now a 12 month underperformance actually DOES look out of place (in which case, I don't know how you got sold on to the idea in the first place).


----------



## luutzu (24 August 2018)

systematic said:


> Sorry to pick on your post (but I've done it to others as well).  Don't get me wrong - I get wild about the real scams out there. But a comment such as yours above, always gives me a raise of the eyebrows.
> 
> My question is...what do you expect?  How do you base a 12 month return 70% of the index return as a failure (of whatever system or source you are using?)
> 
> ...




What's wrong with expecting a paid "advisory" service to outperform a simple index?

If you're going to pay for a newsletter or a couple years' worth of recommendation, from presumably expert brokers/analyst/guru... shouldn't you expect the recommendation to be doing better than if you were to just flunk it into the market index?


Having said that, I'm always amazed there are businesses that reckon they could charge people money for flinging out trade/investment calls on a weekly, monthly, heck, daily basis. 

I mean, new investors got to start somewhere and I guess getting some guide from supposed experts for a couple grands... how much?...


----------



## Mr Bear (24 August 2018)

CNHTractor said:


> From my subscription to Market Matters there is a heavy focus on their win/loss %, however in following their investments I am seeing an *UNDERPERFORMANCE* to the index. For the past 12 months my return is 10.7% against the Allords TR of 15%. Because of this underperformance I have discontinued actual trading of the Market Matters recommendations, although I continue to track recommendations in the hope there is a turn around. Unfortunately I have a 2 year subscription. No where on their site do they publish the performance of the "Platinum" portfolio. So be careful.
> 
> 
> Further to other suggestions Stock Doctor, MarcusToday and The Chartist are all worthy considerations.



Is your quoted return after costs? Assume after tax and costs with all this trading and time and effort you’re way under all ords.. you can follow my portfolio on here for free, you will spend less time/money and have significantly better post tax returns.


----------



## systematic (24 August 2018)

I'm really surprised by your post, @luutzu, it's as if you didn't understand mine.  Maybe you were busy and only glanced at it.



luutzu said:


> What's wrong with expecting a paid "advisory" service to outperform a simple index?




...Of course!  Paid advisory or picking your own stocks - why would you do any of it unless (a) you wanted to beat the market or (b) had other legitimate diversification reasons (away from cap weighted)
I've said that many times.



luutzu said:


> ... shouldn't you expect the recommendation to be doing better than if you were to just flunk it into the market index?




...This is the bit that surprised me. I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt that you were busy and didn't read my post properly.
The key, luutzu, to your question is: *over what time frame*?

Now, if in your world, you achieve or expect to achieve market beating returns in all rolling 12 month periods - then you are a way better (or at least, more consistent) trader than myself!

Look at my (or others) record in the annual comp that I started back in, was it 2015?  It's a public record - not me (or anyone else) claiming anything from private results.  It's also a good example here, because it's a short time frame - the type of time frame I imagine investing services get judged on.

I'm on something like 32% CAGR over the 3 years. Last year I was never even in the red at any time.  Everyone should subscribe to my (free) service, right?  So 'Mrs Innocent Newbie' or 'Mr Greedy Punter' subscribes for 2018.  Now I'm sitting around -4% for 2018.  What's going on?  Has he lost his touch? This isn't even beating the index! The phone calls start coming in, and I get people unsubscribing.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Look - the short of it is, this applies whether we're talking subscription / tipping services, or managed funds.  This is what investors do!  Managed funds don't beat the index, and many investors do worse than the managed funds because their timing is all up the creek.  There's no difference.

A classic example you know well, is Buffett's record.  You know he's trounced the market over a long time, and you know that there have been times of underperformance.  Like, years on end.  So, if Buffett starts sending you tips, his top 10 for each year...would you invest in them?  No really, would you?  Even if he's underperforming the market 7 years out of a 9 year period?  Yes? No? Why?

The answer to that question forms an important part of the foundation of my own investing philosophy.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



luutzu said:


> Having said that, I'm always amazed there are businesses that reckon they could charge people money for flinging out trade/investment calls on a weekly, monthly, heck, daily basis.




I once commented to Nick Radge - knowing that he'd be experiencing exactly this behaviour from many of his subscribers - that I have no idea how he manages to do it.  He didn't disagree.


----------



## MarketMatters (24 August 2018)

Mr Bear said:


> Is your quoted return after costs? Assume after tax and costs with all this trading and time and effort you’re way under all ords.. you can follow my portfolio on here for free, you will spend less time/money and have significantly better post tax returns.




Thanks for your comments and concerns although it would appear difficult to determine your position without knowing entry and exit positions to validate the accuracy of your comment. 

For clarification purposes, we are more benchmark unaware as opposed to tracking indexes although the closest would be the ASX200 and not the All Ords (which encompasses a wider range of stocks) as we incorporate short positions and international index ETF's in the portfolio. 

Regarding portfolio returns, we have not provided actual portfolio performance to date due to the portfolio not being independently audited. We are working on a solution with Praemium, although in the interim, to remain as transparent as possible we illustrate the profit and losses of each trade and weightings of the whole portfolio to members on our website.

Concerning your suggestions, all I would say to anyone is undertake your own research. Two of them who I have used in the past simply provide theoretical portfolios (stock picks) and do not manage a portfolio (with exception of external offerings under their advisory licence) which reflects our risk/reward constraints and thus their risk tolerance will differ significantly. Additionally, many claim to benchmark against an index ie. ASX200, although look deeper and you will find small/mid caps in their theoretical trades which reside outside the stated benchmark. There is nothing wrong with this approach as they disclose accordingly but rather it is a vastly different approach to where we position ourselves in which a conscious decision must be made with regard to excessive trades (and costs), portfolio turnover, stock liquidity, portfolio diversification, investment themes, desired cash holdings and most importantly and misunderstood - actual weighted positions. 

Our style does not suit everyone and nor should it although assessing any strategy in a short period of time evidently skews outcomes. Try comparing a value style fund manager vs a growth fund manager over a year then over 10. 

As I have already mentioned to the OP, do your homework if guidance is being sought as not everything you come across is that easily compared. Be prepared to learn from your wins and your loses and continue to refine your knowledge.

Happy investing!


----------



## Mr Bear (24 August 2018)

MarketMatters said:


> Thanks for your comments and concerns although it would appear difficult to determine your position without knowing entry and exit positions to validate the accuracy of your comment.
> 
> For clarification purposes, we are more benchmark unaware as opposed to tracking indexes although the closest would be the ASX200 and not the All Ords (which encompasses a wider range of stocks) as we incorporate short positions and international index ETF's in the portfolio.
> 
> ...



So you should be compared to absolute return funds, nothing wrong with comparing this to a relevent index even if it is to measure opportunity cost.

And since you brought it up the industry label of value and growth is such a stupid concept..


----------



## freebird54 (25 August 2018)

In the old days Rivkin would report his performance of all his tips on a regular basis


----------



## MarketMatters (27 August 2018)

Mr Bear said:


> And since you brought it up the industry label of value and growth is such a stupid concept..



Couldn't agree more. Yes bad analogy. It does invoke a sense of set and forget strategy and hoping for a positive outcome in 10+ years time (if the market was in your favour) AND if it isn't in their favour then it is cast off as diversification and that you should remain holding for downside protection. Please!


----------

